# Downhill Race Park In Socal



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey people got some investors and mountain in L.A. to build a killer race park anyone want it bad enough ! let me know : 0


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

hahaha are you also a Nigerian prince who just needs our bank account information to wire us the perceived 10% profits we are sure to get if all we do is invest____ dollars.......

If you want people to take this seriously add some information, which mountain, lift served or not, time frame, type of trails, how much racing and sanctioned by whom? Surely if you have investors you would have HAD to tell them this information to not be laughed out of their office.


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

To answer your question, yes of course there is interest, there are about what, 20 million people in "socal" and the only lift served mountain we have is Mammoth which is 7 hours away, Big Bear doesn't officially let big bikes on the lifts although, depending on the operator, it really is not a big deal.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Hey people got some investors and mountain in L.A. to build a killer race park anyone want it bad enough ! let me know : 0


You have investors with enough capital for that? You may want to conduct a survey of customers with a designated zip code range that covers all SOCAL. See if any mail order places can pass on a survey for you maybe.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, right. Like someone would actually come on here with that question. Generally, investment brokers know how to punctuate.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah....pm me...maybe we can help design it


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Build it and they will come : 0*

This is for real and we need your feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

It will be hard to garner a lot of positive feedback as everyone is a cynic because of all the false rumors and BS pipe dreams that never happen. 
I can't believe it does not already exist. The lack of a good place to ride in the LA area is retarded. A large portion of the industry is based in the area. You have sunshine on tap that pros from all over the world come to exploit during the winter. The population is enormous with DH mountain bikers desperate for legit trails, AND there a mountains everywhere giving you 1000' plus of vert, that can provide year round gravity fueled shredding!
Even something as simple as Bootleg Canyon would get thrashed. 
[email protected] yeah! The support would be huge. We just need someone to get the ball rolling.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

SENNABLAZE said:


> This is for real and we need your feedback :thumbsup:


Are you from NY?


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

SENNABLAZE said:


> This is for real and we need your feedback :thumbsup:


Maybe if you ask for specific feedback, then people will give you some feedback. Otherwise, how are people supposed to respond to this seriously.??


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Build it and they will come : 0 !!!*

The face of downhill racing in L.A. is about to change :yikes:


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn I wish there were an edge of my seat emoticon hahahaha:ciappa: <there that is close


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'd hit it, and I'm from Norcal.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh Id like to win a date with Megan Fox as well but I dont need to post a poll "whod hit it" as well as its not going to happen!!!


Man theres been several attempts over the last few years we are kind of burnt out and if it happens theres more than enough of us that would rock it as well as outside of the LA vacinity... So just build it and be done with it...



Oh and I wouldnt need a poll to see if Id tag M.Fox, I dont need any feedback on that...


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

if you really can build a track/park that is legal, have it open for 10 months out of the year....you'd have lots of business, and probably lots of volunteer digging help. this is almost a no-brainer. just do it.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

lots of good weather it makes sense... atleast to me..


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

SENNABLAZE said:


> The face of downhill racing in L.A. is about to change :yikes:


so, just who is WE ??


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Ive been hearing this rumor for years..... 

We all want to see it happen but it never does.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I live in AZ and would gladly drive to L.A often to ride a dh park if it were good enough. Sheeeit, it's alot closer than New Mexico which is our closest "real" lift assisted DH park.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been in touch with the marketing department for this supposed bike park. They have informed me that the logo on the trail map will be a snowball in hell.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you are for reals I think you'ld do pretty well. I think of all places socal would kill it considering the x games mentallity we cultivate hear. You got the 909ers that would kill for it. If you could put together an absolute stellar park you could do well with media and mag coverage. But the national and local forrestry is super strict here about trails due to erosion, and if your thinking about cutting down some trees that will be an even harder thing to get approved. Even with private land, in Pasadena and la crescenta people can't even cut certain trees on there own property without a permit which is impossible to get. And malibu is even worse. The only lifts I could think of is off the 2 hwy. Actually baldy is some of the most tech riding I have ever done.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Why hasn't this happened already? There are so many motocross tracks there.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey this kind of thinking is what we need right now. We are already making land deals and trying not to give up too much...we say build it and they will come : 0 !!! more soon......


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Why don't you elaborate a bit more. No one is going to pull the rug from under you as this would be a big project even for a VC firm. These one liners are going to make people a bit skeptical on your intentions. If you could give some more info I for one and many others would come down and give there 2 cents on your ideas for media, park layout, trails, management, venues etc. As well as actually digging up some dirt, cause if your going to do it right you'll have to build a foam pit.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update : 0 !!!*

Good news a 750 acre site has been setup for construction and an LLC has been opened : 0 . More info soon !!! :yikes:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Good news a 750 acre site has been setup for construction and an LLC has been opened : 0 . More info soon !!! :yikes:


why don't you give out the info...............pretty funny gary


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

please give some details...

i'm from norcal, but id be willing to make the trip. we need more places like this.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

you've only set up an LLC now, and you have investors. what, was this any idea thought up by a bunch of your rich biking buddies. 750 acres in the antelope valley or barstow (which is the cheapiest area) would still cost you bo ko bucks and building chair lifts with permits etc would be years out. well at least we know its ******** now as you know nothing about building a project like this. and even if this was an attempt on doing some guerilla market to create hype, its also done poorly. just by reading your post its obvious your way to stupid to be involved in this as any type of share holder.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to you too !*

I crap bigger then that last guy :ciappa:


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> why don't you give out the info...............pretty funny gary


Hey who's gary ?


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

Lead-Sled said:


> I've been in touch with the marketing department for this supposed bike park. They have informed me that the logo on the trail map will be a snowball in hell.


It snowed last week there :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

wtf hapened to the spot near magic mountain?


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

MTB_prodigy said:


> wtf hapened to the spot near magic mountain?


We believe they still have a bid in for permits but no one knows what went wrong. So for now we are going after permits at the same time but at a different location :thumbsup:


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

yo must be related to Johnny.
Holla @ yer boyz!


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

name_dropper said:


> yo must be related to Johnny.
> Holla @ yer boyz!


Sorry don't know Johnny !


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update:*

Well we now know that the investors for the sand canyon park are no longer interested and the park is at this time dead ! . So we are going full speed for permits and should be on time for a mid june construction start. More info as soon as we get it !!! :yikes:


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I'm from socal and would love a dh race course. We have some nice singletrack and some dh runs, but the better dh trails are hidden and are not talked about. Which I'm going to keep that way.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

you want to grow a sport????? Hiding trails with no exposure is not the way. DH has blown up in this area (jackson, WY ) with people and you know what its better....More exposure means more money and time going into trails. This is coming from someone who may move to CA one day for year round dh...

Im very excited to see what happens !


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Well at least someone is coming here, there are more people leaving then coming. But living in socal there are too many idiots who don't care about the trailsy. The just want to use and not give back, mess trails up and not care. Their like users, like druggies, they only care to do what they want not caring of how the trail got there or how it stays in shape. Thats why they are hidden, and only the true riders know.

But don't get me wrong there are still plenty of dh runs from San Luis Obispo to Santa Barbara all they way through the mountain range to Big Bear.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

gollub01 said:


> you want to grow a sport????? Hiding trails with no exposure is not the way.


Clearly, you don't understand California. I'll admit, I was blown away when I moved here too. It's amazing how much and how many people care about you riding your bike in the forest in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

i totally agree Gemini ! 

Its amazing how some peoples time becomes consummed by what others are doing. This is something we have and will continue to battle with here in WY forever.

We dont get down though, we try to co-operate with the USFS. That is the only way to not have your hard earned work wiped clean on a weekly basis. 

I have faith in the mtb's that stay organized good plans. Good luck CA residents


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

If your worried about trees, wait for a lightning storm, and then start your own forest fire, that should get rid of the trees, and people will think it was caused by the storm...


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Clearly, you don't understand California. I'll admit, I was blown away when I moved here too. It's amazing how much and how many people care about you riding your bike in the forest in the middle of nowhere.


+1 to that.

Like I don't like people that don't maintain or respect the trails, but the environmentalists are the worst. They act like they own the forest and it is their land and were just using it.

They've shut down trails for months cause they said the environment needed time to heal... Heal from what? Now they have the entire 2 freeway closed, stopping drivers from driving through to get to Palmdale and further cities inward because the environment needs to heal.... makes me sick.

Its just the environmentalists using catastrophes as excuses to get what they want, and they are doing so every time something happens. (Oil spill comes to mind? Stopping all off shore drilling) (Yosemite National Park, closing campgrounds because the environmentalists say there are too many people going there every year)

Remember... they know whats best. Because were just a Homer Simpson and don't know better.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

IMO, operating a DH park in Socal will be a losing propositions for serveral reasons.

The Socal culture. There are too many outdoor activities around here for people (the kids) to spend a lot of time in DH. Socal is the land of weekend warriors. Yes, Socalians have many fancy expensive bicycles, but this is dictated more by the "bling culture" mentality than real hardcore mentality for DH'ing. Simply put, there are too many activities to do around here so DH will always take a deep deep back seat.

It's hard for me to imagine there will be enough kiddies (and their parents) investing enough time AND money in to sustain a park. Any park that is to be opened probably will have to be opened somewhere land is cheap, and this means somewhere in the Riverside - San Bernadino areas. I can't imagine an average DH enthusiast would be willing to dedicate a whole day out of their 2-day weekend to drive to the Riverside area. For an average family man, he can't dedicate this sort of time for his kid. Maybe for the few single 20something year old guy who only have one hobby (Dh'ing), he would love to kick it with his buddies in a Dh course somewhere in Riverside, but I don't see the folks from LA and OC (you know, the folks with money) making such trip on a sustainable level.

Now for me personally, I do not care one way or another if a DH is built here. For most "mbt folks" in Socal, there are PLENTY of "all mountain" and even XC trails around Socal to give them a good mix of XC workout and a decent run of weekend-warrior sort of DH run. And perhaps that is all these sort of riders will ever desire. Socal geographically is a mountainous and rocky terrain anyway, so I don't see a strong desire by riders to "have a DH park" when most of their buddies don't care for it either.

Btw, every now and then I hear some guys on here talking about some "secretive" trail that they would like nobody to know about. Am I the only one who 1) find these sort of information hiding a little amusing, and 2) don't really care about the information anyway because there are plenty of public trails that would satisfy me? I mean there are public trails around here that would give most DH'ler on full DH rigs major challenge if they bomb down fast enough. I have seen plenty of guys in full face helmets, body armor, 8" big dh rigs, going down some of these trails and they all seem to get a rush out of it. I have yet to see them say "oh man that was boring, like sleep walking for me". Beause of the natural geography around here, there are plenty of drops and jumps for many riders. And besides, I'll bet these "secretive" trails are nothing more than a short dh run. No thanks, I rather do a 1 hr xc run on a 10 mile run with some drops and jumps, but that's just how I prioritize my time.

Camarosam, 
I think some of your complaints against the environmentalist are a bit unwarranted (and ignorant by my standards). Trees and forests do not exist in isolation. They are part of many greater ecosystems. Do you know how much Redwood tree % are left because people have cut them down? You're talking as if the trees are still 99% intact, but when the complement % is more like it. I think you need to study some environmental sciences courses before you could understsand and appreciate what these environmentalists are fighting for. I'm not an environmentalists myself, but I don't like to people bashing them because it's so fashionable. If it was up to the EPA and congress, Socal would be much closer to a desert today than you think, and dust bowls would probably happen in some of these places already (and may still happen in the future because it may be too late already by some estimates). What little green is left here is the result of their work protecting the environment. And btw, I'm glad that CA has one of the strictest smog/pollution laws (thanks to them environmentalists). I will gladly pay a higher price for clean air in Socal, before I would consider moving to other places like Utah, Az, Oregon though.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

There is growing support for a bike skills park in san diego. I know it's not a dh park, but its a step in a more positive mtb friendly direction.

http://www.petitiononline.com/SDMBA/petition.html

As far as a dh park, there is lots of interest for one. If you build a good dh park than people will come. Fontana during DH practice last week had hundreds of riders riders practicing. I think it was faster to hike the hill than wait for the shuttle. I wish bear would put a lot more attention into there park to make it more like mammorth or whistler. A park in big bear would have a long season, from april to some time in novermber on avg. But from what I understand (I have heard over 10 different versions of the story so who knows whats fact or fiction) there are reasons they don't support it more than they do. I would think the two biggest hurdles for a dh park are insurance and the environmentalist.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

monstertiki said:


> There is growing support for a bike skills park in san diego. I know it's not a dh park, but its a step in a more positive mtb friendly direction.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/SDMBA/petition.html
> 
> As far as a dh park, there is lots of interest for one. If you build a good dh park than people will come. Fontana during DH practice last week had hundreds of riders riders practicing. I think it was faster to hike the hill than wait for the shuttle. I wish bear would put a lot more attention into there park to make it more like mammorth or whistler. A park in big bear would have a long season, from april to some time in novermber on avg. But from what I understand (I have heard over 10 different versions of the story so who knows whats fact or fiction) there are reasons they don't support it more than they do. I would think the two biggest hurdles for a dh park are insurance and the environmentalist.


Can you believe that post from CHAUZIE !!! . We will not build this park to make money we will build it to race & ride only :nono: ( That is called passion my friend )


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Can you believe that post from CHAUZIE !!! . We will not build this park to make money we will build it to race & ride only :nono: ( That is called passion my friend )


The 1st post I saw from chauzie was in the turner forum about how cool specialized is and how bad turners are. I think there are some folks you can safely ignore or just laugh at!


----------



## mexi mike (Jan 20, 2009)

Every DH in socal thread goes south, nothing happens, the only park in the last few years that has popped up is Mt. Baldy, and that place needs a lot of work. If you don't live in socal, or wouldn't be willing to drive, think before you post (is this thread for you or are you just trolling?).

" I have seen plenty of guys in full face helmets, body armor, 8" big dh rigs, going down some of these trails and they all seem to get a rush out of it. I have yet to see them say "oh man that was boring, like sleep walking for me". Beause of the natural geography around here, there are plenty of drops and jumps for many riders. And besides, I'll bet these "secretive" trails are nothing more than a short dh run. No thanks, I rather do a 1 hr xc run on a 10 mile run with some drops and jumps, but that's just how I prioritize my time." - chauzie

Have you ever rode lift access or dh for that matter? There are 2hr+ DH runs in socal, and there is a reason you haven't heard about them... so I don't have to worry about smashing your 9k carbon xc rig and tearing up your lycra while coming down.

There are plenty areas to ride in socal that are public and have grade to them, but out of respect for the lycra gel suckers, the majority of DH'rs stay off those trails to avoid accidents or hostile confrontations.

I'd be willing to pay $70 a day to ride if it were comparable to Mammoth. It would save me 12hrs of driving.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

mexi mike said:


> Every DH in socal thread goes south, nothing happens, the only park in the last few years that has popped up is Mt. Baldy, and that place needs a lot of work. If you don't live in socal, or wouldn't be willing to drive, think before you post (is this thread for you or are you just trolling?).
> 
> " I have seen plenty of guys in full face helmets, body armor, 8" big dh rigs, going down some of these trails and they all seem to get a rush out of it. I have yet to see them say "oh man that was boring, like sleep walking for me". Beause of the natural geography around here, there are plenty of drops and jumps for many riders. And besides, I'll bet these "secretive" trails are nothing more than a short dh run. No thanks, I rather do a 1 hr xc run on a 10 mile run with some drops and jumps, but that's just how I prioritize my time." - chauzie
> 
> ...


 THAT'S IT WELL SAID !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

chauzie said:


> IMO, operating a DH park in Socal will be a losing propositions for serveral reasons.
> 
> Camarosam,
> I think some of your complaints against the environmentalist are a bit unwarranted (and ignorant by my standards). Trees and forests do not exist in isolation. They are part of many greater ecosystems. Do you know how much Redwood tree % are left because people have cut them down? You're talking as if the trees are still 99% intact, but when the complement % is more like it. I think you need to study some environmental sciences courses before you could understsand and appreciate what these environmentalists are fighting for. I'm not an environmentalists myself, but I don't like to people bashing them because it's so fashionable. If it was up to the EPA and congress, Socal would be much closer to a desert today than you think, and dust bowls would probably happen in some of these places already (and may still happen in the future because it may be too late already by some estimates). What little green is left here is the result of their work protecting the environment. And btw, I'm glad that CA has one of the strictest smog/pollution laws (thanks to them environmentalists). I will gladly pay a higher price for clean air in Socal, before I would consider moving to other places like Utah, Az, Oregon though.


I agree with your first statement about socal, and since the weather is so good throughout the year, we do have more opportunities to do a more variety of sports.

As far as trying to educate me about environmentalists, don't bother. I see right through the nonsense. Let me tell you this, we have to conserve obviously so there are resources down the road. If you were a lumber company, and that was your business, would you cut the whole forest down all at one time? Then be out of business? Think about it. Thats a scare tactic put out by environmentalists to get you to turn against businesses harming the environment so they can push THEIR agenda. We are controlling forests' and how they are cut now, so quit that nonsense. I do believe in the clean air acts put forth in the 70s, but today it is now waay over reach. I have a diesel, and now I have to pay to put all this clean air bull on my truck, and if I don't they are going to crush it. You believe in this? The Gov telling me what to do?

Have you heard about the Smelt? How about 80k farmers who lost their jobs because environmentalists want to save a stupid little fish and the gov. cut the water to their farms?

You really think if it wasn't for big gov our country would be a bare land? Much to be learned. Keep listening to those professor elites.

Have you ever read the book, "The Road to Serfdom"? Maybe you should, and actually educate yourself about Gov control and what it is doing to our country. Rome, Great Britan and the Magna Carta were all ended because of Big Gov. overreaching.

The problem in this country is no one knows history, and that is why it is repeated over and over again, do you really think America will always be like this forever? Think about all the laws placed onto us, fines, and costs. Open your eyes man, and now the cap and trade bill that just passed in cali, just wait. More laws and more costs added to us and business.

I don't understand what it is with people these days, everyone acts like if it wasn't for the gov we would all be dead. The gov has only been about 25% of the economy all the way up till the late 80s, and now its 70%(And everyone is blaming capitalism, LOL). How did the country survive all those other years? Just to say those years were much better than now. And the environment was just as clean, maybe not the air until they passed the clean air act in the 70s. Which I do support.

I don't want to start an argument, and I love the environment and everything it offers, I mean, thats why we bike right? So we can be out in it. I'm very very educated on the history of this country and the world, and you have to think out of the box.

Its either your Liberty/freedoms or more laws/regulations/costs, whats it gonna be?


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

camarosam said:


> I don't understand what it is with people these days, everyone acts like if it wasn't for the gov we would all be dead. The gov has only been about 25% of the economy all the way up till the late 80s, and now its 70%(And everyone is blaming capitalism, LOL). How did the country survive all those other years? Just to say those years were much better than now. And the environment was just as clean, maybe not the air until they passed the clean air act in the 70s. Which I do support.


camarosam I don't want to rehash the environmenatl issues. Whatever will be will be.

However. if you don't mind a little sidetrack I just have a little something to say about capitalism. The American economic system as it is operating is not a capitalist system. When the capitalist system fails, the mass is asked to subsidized it. In fact, the mass is already asked to subsize a lot of industry that we think of as free enterprise. The US is the land where profits are privatized and bailouts are socialized, and I'm not referring to the recent financial bailouts either.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

axolotl said:


> The 1st post I saw from chauzie was in the turner forum about how cool specialized is and how bad turners are. I think there are some folks you can safely ignore or just laugh at!


ok so you took this opportunity to jump on me because of what I said in some other thread bashing Turner??? It's a bike man. It's the internet. You need thicker skin. Shouldn't you have just ignored me and moved on? but evidently your feelings are still fragile to the point that you need to stalk me in this thread? I hope you feel better now.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Can you believe that post from CHAUZIE !!! . We will not build this park to make money we will build it to race & ride only :nono: ( That is called passion my friend )


Ok then why didn't you say this in the beginning. Your 1st post is looking for investor. And investors will want a profit, no? Anyway, more power to you if you have investors willing to burn money out of passion with profit being secondary!


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

mexi mike said:


> Every DH in socal thread goes south, nothing happens, the only park in the last few years that has popped up is Mt. Baldy, and that place needs a lot of work. If you don't live in socal, or wouldn't be willing to drive, think before you post (is this thread for you or are you just trolling?).
> 
> " I have seen plenty of guys in full face helmets, body armor, 8" big dh rigs, going down some of these trails and they all seem to get a rush out of it. I have yet to see them say "oh man that was boring, like sleep walking for me". Beause of the natural geography around here, there are plenty of drops and jumps for many riders. And besides, I'll bet these "secretive" trails are nothing more than a short dh run. No thanks, I rather do a 1 hr xc run on a 10 mile run with some drops and jumps, but that's just how I prioritize my time." - chauzie
> 
> ...


I'm responding to the OP's post about looking for investors, and I assume that investors will be interested in knowing if a clientele base is sustainable. Don't you think there is a legit reason to be concerned for investors?

But judging from the responses in here, people just want a Dh park to ride. And no need to take your e-frustration out on the xc guys man. You can't have everything, so sometime you gotta be happy with what there is. That's life brother.

Personally I think this whole thread sounds like a pipe dream. Like some poster said earlier, it has a "Nigerian scam" feeling to it.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

chauzie said:


> Ok then why didn't you say this in the beginning. Your 1st post is looking for investor. And investors will want a profit, no? Anyway, more power to you if you have investors willing to burn money out of passion with profit being secondary!


Who are you ! ut:


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

chauzie said:


> IMO, operating a DH park in Socal will be a losing propositions for serveral reasons.
> ....
> loads of bull*****
> ...


Obvious troll.

(I do not live anywhere near socal and thus have no interest other than to :lol: at the troll, carry on)


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update;*

Ok riders do you want to race 4x or dual slalom or have both at the park ! :yesnod:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Dual slalom, 4X is for posers!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Dual.... duh.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

zebrahum said:


>


hahahahah...!!


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Have all then San Diego people signed the DH/FR skills park petition? We need signatures! Please check it out in the Socal forum.

Sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

JSUN said:


> hahahahah...!!


 Not to worry we are relocating all the trolls from the mountain before we lay down the track ! :devil:


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Hey people got some investors and mountain in L.A. to build a killer race park anyone want it bad enough ! let me know : 0


Just imagine; if you spent half as much time working on this instead of yapping about it on every mtb forum in existence the chairlift would be running by now : 0

If you are only 12 years old I apologize. Dream big kid!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

scepticshock said:


> Have all then San Diego people signed the DH/FR skills park petition? We need signatures! Please check it out in the Socal forum.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack.


I signed it, I'm surprised this hasn't got more support.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*: 0*



ARider said:


> Just imagine; if you spent half as much time working on this instead of yapping about it on every mtb forum in existence the chairlift would be running by now : 0
> 
> If you are only 12 years old I apologize. Dream big kid!


 :thumbsup: see you at the top !


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SENNABLAZE said:


> :thumbsup: see you at the top !


lame.....either give out concrete information or stop chimming in with lame responses. Honestly I hope it works out but you just sound like a troll. Nothing concrete. I could have posted everything you have said because in reality you have not said nothing at all.

Bottom Line:

Concrete evidence or don't say anything


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> lame.....either give out concrete information or stop chimming in with lame responses. Honestly I hope it works out but you just sound like a troll. Nothing concrete. I could have posted everything you have said because in reality you have not said nothing at all.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> 
> Concrete evidence or don't say anything


 :idea:


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update : 0 !!!*

April date set for city board meeting :thumbsup:


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Dual slalom, 4X is for posers!


Dual slalom is for those who can't handle contact sports! 

Both are fun, but many like dual slalom because its safer (me too as I get older).


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Bacon or Sausage?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Glendale?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

its GLENDALE!!! Brow down biatches!!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*You're on the agenda?*



SENNABLAZE said:


> April date set for city board meeting :thumbsup:


 You talking LA county or Ventura


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*update : 0 !!!*

City council meeting in six weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

wow, people still drinking this coolaide. tired of talk lets see the numbers.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

looks like the only thing on the schedule is in Sylmar. Their Land Use Committee doesn't know anything about this, only Rim of the Valley park concept. 

Hopefully things will change as the date draws near and the agenda is typed up?


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> looks like the only thing on the schedule is in Sylmar. Their Land Use Committee doesn't know anything about this, only Rim of the Valley park concept.
> 
> Hopefully things will change as the date draws near and the agenda is typed up?


Thank's for your interest we will post dates & times as soon as we get them


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no secret here in socal, everyone knows DH is dead....


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*update : 0 !!!*

Well got knocked off the agenda for April :madman: We will be at Sea Otter with more info :thumbsup:


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

SENNABLAZE said:


> Who are you ! ut:


err man so how's the investment going? You guys still looking for investors or what? I see mucho passion from you amigo, but no concrete numbers. hmm


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

chauzie said:


> err man so how's the investment going? You guys still looking for investors or what? I see mucho passion from you amigo, but no concrete numbers. hmm


 Hey your alive ! good to hear it and don't worry the mountain will be for everyone to ride !, and just for the record we were never looking for the money we have enough already thank you  but as always DH first on our list of tracks to be built !!!


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Park*

I've lived in So Cal 62 yrs.There are homes where we used to ride dirtbikes. Jump parks that took years to build get leveled. Outlaw tracks spring up here and there. I would pay to ride a real variety mtb park. But golf courses and housing are mostly what gets built. So when I win the lottery I'll build a private park. What's your excuse?


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update : 0 !!!*

We will have a Facebook page soon to talk about the park design so stay healthy people :arf:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SENNABLAZE said:


> We will have a Facebook page soon to talk about the park design so stay healthy people :arf:


who cares....please don't* "UPDATE US"* anymore until you have something concrete....think about it...over 5 months and you have posted nothing.

post the goods or don't post at all...your promises are nothing but waste of time


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> who cares....please don't* "UPDATE US"* anymore until you have something concrete....think about it...over 5 months and you have posted nothing.
> 
> post the goods or don't post at all...your promises are nothing but waste of time


I think you should post twitter updates to Mr .Timbers several times a day,just cuz he's about to flip out.:madmax:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Scary said:


> I think you should post twitter updates to Mr .Timbers several times a day,just cuz he's about to flip out.:madmax:


nah...just a waste of time....there are no updates...same stuff over and over


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Where's The Land ?*

Most of my DH and DJ rides are on private land and illegal. I'm 62 and I don't have time for any BS whatsoever. I don't care about this chain yanking. But I am curious about Shiver's MTBA deal. I really didn't buy the issue that had the " How long your bike should last" article. WTF. I changed the subject.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

SENNABLAZE said:


> City council meeting in six weeks :thumbsup:


I want to believe but this was a lie.


----------



## SENNABLAZE (Jan 23, 2008)

*Update : 0 !!!*

Our Facebook page will be up in 10 days ! find us at SoCal bike park


----------



## tkojames (Jan 24, 2011)

ummm is this ever going to happen... Seriously there has not been a single shred of evidence that anything is taking place.Why do you make wild claims with no supporting evidence? You have ever right to post on this board. I just do not understand why you feel the need to keep dragging this out. Good luck if your actually doing anything to make this happen.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Puffer Knuckle*



tkojames said:


> ummm is this ever going to happen... Seriously there has not been a single shred of evidence that anything is taking place.Why do you make wild claims with no supporting evidence? You have ever right to post on this board. I just do not understand why you feel the need to keep dragging this out. Good luck if your actually doing anything to make this happen.


No, just gets a puffer knuckle from bumping the post.

Los Angeles, that's a bold statement SENNABLAZE must know Trump.

Now it's socal.. anyway there wasn't jack ever on the schedule ANYWHERE in LA county. Knocked off the agenda, please.


----------



## focto (Oct 6, 2005)

*short cut bob*

Why would they hire you to build easy lines around the jumps and drops. Your good at that. Thats all you know how to do.


----------

